# D12-500 wrong channels



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

I have four D12-500 SD receivers and an HR20-700.

Out of the four D12's three of them have over the past few days had the wrong channel displayed according to the guide. 

I have to reset the receiver in order for the channels to line up correctly again. The guide/channels are good for a while but it seems overnight the problem starts up again. All affected have the latest 1195 software installed. 

The fourth receiver and the one NOT having issues is running CE 1207.

I've seen posts about this same issue but with past firmwares. 

Is anyone else seeing this problem? My HR20 is not having these issues.

Todd


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

From my experience, I have seen this happen in SWM systems. Not sure if thats what you have installed. Most likely is a bad splitter or bad cabling or power inserter not plugged into the right port on the SWM splitter. It can be a pain in the ass to trace. IF you dont have a SWM system, then I don't know :/


----------



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

SWM LNB. I forced a refresh of the guide and forced the firmware to download again. Seems ok now.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

daystrom said:


> SWM LNB. I forced a refresh of the guide and forced the firmware to download again. Seems ok now.


if it keeps happening, then you will need to have your wiring or SWM Splitter checked out. The stories I got from most people were that they reset and it worked fine for a day, and the next morning when they turned it on, it was back to being screwy

Hopefully it was a one time fluke though


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There are enough reports of this type of problem (both here and on the DirecTV forums) that suggests it could be a problem in the D12 firmware with how it works with SWM. If that is the case, the next software release should fix the problem.


----------



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

Still happening all the time on one D12, sometimes on another, and never on two others. 

This is a brand new system installed less than 3 weeks ago. HR20 has no issues just two out of four D12's. I don't have a SWM switch inside, just a 8 way splitter. The LNB is SWM however.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

It's more than likely your LNB. The switch inside is booger'd up [Quite a technical term]. It's the same story whether it's a 18x20 Triple LNB or a SWiM LNB, You've got guide data and a banner that says one thing, but your program says something different. Seen this many many times.


----------



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

Would that affect one out of five receivers? I would think that I would have problems on all my receivers. The other D12 has had to be reset once in the three weeks I've had the system. 

If it is the LNB is there a warranty on it? I don't have the protection plan.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately the LNB is your equipment. If it's been less than 90 days since your technician was out, you're covered. But you have to schedule the service call before the 90 is up.


----------



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, sounds good. I'm only 21 days into the install so I'm covered. 

I will try moving my flaky D12 to another room and see if it follows. Just want to narrow down a wire / fitting problem, bad receiver, or bad LNB.


Would a bad LNB cause issues on one receiver? I originally thought that all were having issues but it just seems like one is.

Todd


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A comment from a DirecTV source regarding this type of problem: "Any issue that results in a loss of registration can do it. It could be a flaky SWiM or splitter. "

One thing to try if you have not done so would be to completely de-power the system (all receivers and LNB power inserter). Then plug the power inserter back in. Wait a minute, then plug one of the receivers back in. Let it come up, then plug the next one in, etc. until you have everything back up.

If the problem recurs after that, then I would call for service. You might want to revert the one D12 that is not on national release back to NR before the service call (even though it doesn't appear to be giving you problems).


----------



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

I've relocated the D12 that was giving me problems to another room to rule out a bad cable. I'll post back the results.

I couple things I've noticed...

The problem D12 is wired to a wall plate where the installer used an F81 3GHz barrel connector. The connector on the back side of the wall plate was a bit loose. The screw on part was tight but the male end of the barrel connector was not long enough to make a tight connection with the fitting. I took the barrel connector out of the wall plate so the cable connectors are nice and tight now. 

Secondly the problem D12's guide is missing a lot of data compared to the other D12's I have. For example on some of my local channels the problem D12 has blank guide data +12 hours where the other D12's are populated for 36 hrs. Not sure if that is a problem or not.


----------



## moparman76_69 (Aug 16, 2007)

There had been a known issue with the D12-500s on SWiM banner not matching program. The temporary "fix" from DTV was reseting without the access card. You may need a new receiver though, because its been several months since we've seen that issue in the field.


----------



## daystrom (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually once I tightened up the barrel connector on the problem box I haven't had any problems. Hard to believe a loose connector could cause those kinds of problems once a day. Why not all the time?


----------

